# Euro Mounts...



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk texaspapa. Have fun here.


----------



## jay sheridan (May 27, 2007)

*euro mounts*

Hey welcome to archery talk,
I did 2 deer this year and was very pleased with the outcome. The first thing I did was try and get as muchmeat and tissue off of the skull, cut out the eyes and try and get as much brain matter out of the skull. Once you think your good for that go back and try it again. A second round of cleaning and prep allways helps in the process. If you have a turkey fryer setup than this will work good. Fire it up and fill your pot up enough to cover the skull only, leave the antlers out of the boiling water. Also add some dish detergent to the water cuts down on the grease. Once the water is boiling set antler in and let it cook for around 15 minutes to 20 minutes. Pull it out and start scraping away any flesh or tendon in nasal cavity, or just any where you see flesh. It will cook and some will peel right off some will need to be scraped with a spoon or butter knife. You need to keep cooking it at 15 to 20 minute intervals and then pulling it to get all the gunk and cook flesh off. Just so you know I did not notice an odor at all so don't worry about stinking everything up.
Once all the flesh and material is off and out of the head. I take Borox(a laundry detergent) and pour it over the entire skull area(excluding antlers again) and let it sit for 36 to 48 hours. It will dry up the flesh not cooked off and helps dry out the bone. At that point I hang it outside to dry in sun for maybe 24 to 48 hours.
Technically depending on your taste of bone you are actually done you can now put it on a plaque. I like to whiten the bone Basic white and vol 40 hdrogen peroxide. Both of those items can be purchased at sally beauty supply. Taxidermist sell them in small kits but are to expensive.
Follow the directions of the basic white on the box and you should get a spongy gelotinous mixture. Lather that on every piece of bone on the skull (except antlers) Get in the nasal passages and inside the skull, on the bottom of top jaw. Just everywhere you can cover it. Now let it sit up and dry for 2 to 3 days. At that point take a paint brush or old toothbrush or anything that can flake and scrape off the basic white. Be careful and don't inhale the powder residue. The skull should be an awesome color and I think you will be happy with it. Good luck and PM me if you need further details.
Jay Sheridan


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome...

here are a couple i have done



















boil the skinned head out in sal soda...pick it clean

then i used magnisium carbonate mixed into a paste with 40% peroxcide and coat it...let it dry and brush off...may have to do it a few times

not hard...smells awfull and is gross to do...but beats paying a taxidermist 175.00










mikie


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Dermestid+Beetles&btnG=Search


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Mikie Day said:


> welcome...
> 
> here are a couple i have done
> boil the skinned head out in sal soda...pick it clean
> ...



I do about the same process. Pick clean/Boil in Salsoda/pick clean/powerwash/brush on 40% peroxide or the stuff at hair salon supply stores/ let stand/ then rinse/ then sun dry/ then I put 2 coats of laquer out of a spray can on to finish mine. I do several each year for me and my friends so I'm getting pretty good at it though..
Here's a bad picture of one I did.(sorry, but it's all I have here at work)


----------



## texaspapa (Nov 26, 2007)

*Tips on doin' the euro mounts...*

...I really thank ya'll for responding to my question. And some great photos too. I don't think the smell will affect me too much, since I retired as a Medical Examiner Investigator and I have smelled some bad stuff!! Wish me luck and I'll try to post some finished photos. Thanks again.


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

heres a couple that I have done. The first one is my first bow buck at 14 yards. The second one was my longest rifle shot buck at 430 yds.


----------

